# Entycnus Desk Mod



## Entycnu (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello, 

My name is Entycnu and ive been working on a desk mod since may and im finally at the stage where my computer is actually in my desk and working. I don't have any pictures from the first start, but i have some of its 'beta' stage. 

Basically, i have the motherboard in the top with the parts, in the bottom is all the wires and such. The window is made of Glass i had it custom made for about $20 AUD. Here are afew pictures: 
















I am not done yet, it is still a work in progress and any suggestions/comments would be appreciated, i will post on the status's frequently

Thanks, 
          Entycnu


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry pics didnt work


















There You Go,
                   Enjoy!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 16, 2010)

Pictures without the glass in (reflects) and of the under area.

Welcome to the exclusive world of people with computers IN their desks 

Good work, keep it up.


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 17, 2010)

haha sorry, ill take the glass out and take a picture  and ill take pics of the bottom shelf


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 17, 2010)

and can you suggest a good gaming mouse & keyboard?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a Logitech G15 and G5.  I love both, but the ones I have aren't made any more (earlier versions).

Interesting desk mod.


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 17, 2010)

the rig inside the desk is
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz
Asus P5Q Pro
4 Gig Supertalent DDR2
Noctua NH-9B Cpu Cooler
512MB ATI Radeon HD 4850
Coolermaster Extreme 550W
Seagate SATA 500G
Seagate SATA 320G
Seagate SATA 320G
Pioneer SATA DVD Drive
HP IDE Lightscribe DVD Drive


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 20, 2010)

> Pictures without the glass in (reflects) and of the under area.



Here you go moonpig


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2010)

That's better. If i was you, i'd:

- Cable Manage
- Swap the HD for a SATA one
- Turn the rear 120mm round, exhaust.
- Run the CPU 8pin under the tray
- Paint the insides of the desk black to match the 'case'


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 20, 2010)

ill get on all those things straight away but the HDD is SATA  haha the IDE is for the dvd drive because my SATA one broke and im yet to replace it


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2010)

tag, and thanks  looks sharp still!!


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks , im thinking of buying the Gigabyte GHOST M8000X Gaming Mouse & The Thermaltake eSports Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboard, anyone used them?


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 22, 2010)

Gigabyte mouse looks like a monster but I have doubts about Thermaltake's gaming peripherals.


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

haha serious? my mate has the older model of it and he rekons its real good, and plus theres a fan on it , but yeah that gigabyte is a beast and pretty cheap for only $65 AUD


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

If your mobo ever dies, fancy selling me the cooling components?

lol I broke the stock cooling on mine ages ago.

Nice mod man, although I still prefer moonpigs one 

Mostly due to the hardware he has.


By the way can you route the mobo 4/8 pin cable under the motherboard?

if it feels to short to do it, plug it in before screwing down the mobo, works a treat!


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

haha thanks for the advice, yeah ill suppose i might sell u the cooling components, im upgrading my rig,

gonna order i7-980x Extreme Edition soon enough with my sexy 5970 black edition ect. when i get enough money


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Entycnu said:


> haha thanks for the advice, yeah ill suppose i might sell u the cooling components, im upgrading my rig,
> 
> gonna order i7-980x Extreme Edition soon enough with my sexy 5970 black edition ect. when i get enough money




If you get that stuff, then you beat moonpig!

He'll have to step up his game.

But he's to busy trying to send me pictures of coffee all the time 



Also cheers about the cooling, I've searched high and low for somewhere to smply buy them buy can't even emailed Asus and they replied " we don't actually have any, lulz!" ( may as well have)


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

haha, well what would you offer if i was to sell it?, Coffee? seriously? lol, i got my inspiration from moonpig, he is one brilliant person


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Some monies sent to your paypal, or I tend to have lots of spare fans/heatsinks/wires/cathodes if you want to trade.


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

when i first got my rig that was a exspencive cooler lol, um but anyways, yeah probaly the paypal thing, hey my brother was saying to post the desk for sale to get a idea of how much money id make, if i was to sell it, and u wanted to buy it for example how much would you offer? just so i can get a idea incase i make a new desk or something


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

Entycnu said:


> haha, well what would you offer if i was to sell it?, Coffee? seriously? lol, i got my inspiration from moonpig, he is one brilliant person



Awww... Makes me feel all warm inside


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd make it myself personally, but you could probably get 100 for the desk with some skillful selling.

Also remember I'm only after the motherboard cooling, my cpu cooler is better than that noctua so won't be needing it XD


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

haha damn  thought i could sell the noctua as well , no problem moonpig


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 22, 2010)

oh and can you suggest any good watercooling kits/parts, as im going to watercool the new rig


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Entycnu said:


> oh and can you suggest any good watercooling kits/parts, as im going to watercool the new rig



D-tek fuzion v2 for the cpu block, not the best but it's good and not to expensive.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

EK or Heatkiller for the CPU block, 360mm or bigger rad, EK res, Swiftech pump. Sorted.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 22, 2010)

Entycnu said:


> sorry pics didnt work
> 
> http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae300/Josh_Bozic_Griffiths/16092010245.jpg
> http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae300/Josh_Bozic_Griffiths/16092010244.jpg
> ...



absolutely love this desk mod! straightshit!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

wooot this is naaaaaiiiisseee


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 25, 2010)

haha thanks, ive fixed up the cable management and stuff and ive hooked up a SATA dvd drive will post pics soon


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 25, 2010)

im also upgrading my monitor can anyone suggest 2 cheap full HD monitors that are good for gaming/graphics design?


----------



## Entycnu (Oct 5, 2010)

just aquired another 4850 and hooked up crossfire  will post pics tomorow when i can be bothered


----------



## Entycnu (Oct 6, 2010)

here you go


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice job well done,  You thinking of making a shelf on the table for the xbox as it just seems placed there and spoiling the view  .


----------



## Entycnu (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah i was thinking of doing the shelf for the xbox, just havent had time, ill do it sometime soon, as i have to order my watercooling kit, new rig parts and build a shelf :O


----------

